# duckisepic's progression thread | trying to be sub 15 on 3x3!



## duckyisepic (Jan 31, 2021)

I saw lots of threads about their progression on a certain cube. I was really motivated and inspired to make my own. My goal is *to become sub 20 in 2 months*. Last month I was averaging about 21 seconds on the 3x3. A month later of dedication and practise, I'm averaging about 19 seconds. (ao100) But, 33% of my solves were over 20 seconds. So if I can't get fully sub 20 in two months, I would like my solves to be 70%-80% of sub 20 solves.


Spoiler: Goal



- Cross needs to be consistently under 2-3 seconds. I'm working on my cross to f2l transition. 

- F2l should be under 10 seconds. I'm currently more focused on this stage. I'm learning some important algs only to improve efficiency. 

- Oll should be under 3 seconds, I'm not too concerned about this stage since my lookahead is good.

- Pll should be under 3 seconds. I'm currently struggling on improving my times here because of my lockups and finger tricks. I know full pll so I'm practising on getting better at finger tricks.(Yes, I have learned good algs, but I'm considering switching to the M U u perms). But I feel like it's my cube, I still use a yj guanlong and mf3rs. But it doesn't matter.



In my free time, I'll practise being colour neutral on green. This isn't required, but it's a side goal. So it doesn't really matter if I can't solve on green.

Every day I'm going to be posting an ao5. At the end of the week, I'll be posting an ao12. Then, at the end of the month, I will post an ao100.


----------



## duckyisepic (Jan 31, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-01-31
avg of 5: 20.28

Time List:
1. 19.97 R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L' U2 R' B2 D L2 D' B D2 L U' B2 D 
2. 21.70 U' F B2 U' F2 D B2 D R2 U' B2 D' F2 U2 B D L' F L B U' 
3. 19.17 F2 U' L' B D' F2 B' R2 U2 F2 D R2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 D2 F' R' 
4. (22.00) L R2 U L2 D' R2 D L2 D B2 F2 R2 U' B' U R D U2 R B' F' 
5. (16.40) D R' D' L U' F' U2 B2 D R D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R' B2 R2 F2

Not happy about the 21 and 22, but not too bad.


----------



## carcass (Jan 31, 2021)

You're almost there man, I know you can do it!


----------



## duckyisepic (Jan 31, 2021)

carcass said:


> You're almost there man, I know you can do it!


yup, very close! thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## Milominx (Jan 31, 2021)

If you're that Close Sub-20 Will be Easy My tips is slow solves for f2l efficiany


----------



## duckyisepic (Jan 31, 2021)

Milominx said:


> If you're that Close Sub-20 Will be Easy My tips is slow solves for f2l efficiany


Yes, in fact, I'm also doing that, but I want to improve the other cfop stages as well.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 1, 2021)

To be honest, sub 20 is quite easy. Just practice like 50 solves a day and you'll be sub 20 in a couple weeks


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 1, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-02-01
avg of 5: 17.67

Time List:
1. (13.13) L' R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D L2 U' B2 U B R2 F' U B' L F2 L D' 
2. 18.74 L2 B L2 U L2 B D2 R' F2 U2 R2 F2 L B2 U2 B2 D2 
3. 15.89 D B' F2 R' F2 U2 L B2 D2 L2 U2 L F2 R2 D L D U' F2 L' R 
4. (21.92) B2 F2 U B2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 D U' L2 B' R U B F L' R' B2 D2 
5. 18.37 R' F L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 D2 F2 L2 D L' D' B' R F' R2 B2 U'

Woke up, and happy about the first three!  Hopefully my solves are consistent throughout the day


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 2, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-02-02
avg of 5: 16.05

Time List:
1. (14.43) B2 U' D' R' F L' F' B2 D' L' F2 U2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L F2 L 
2. 17.18 B2 D2 B' L2 U2 F L2 B2 F' D2 R2 F D L F' R U B2 D' U2 L 
3. 15.23 R' F2 D' R2 L F U R' B D2 B U2 B' U2 L2 B R2 L2 B2 L2 
4. (19.69) B2 D' U' L2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 R2 D' B' R' D2 F' L' D L2 U' F2 L' 
5. 15.75 L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 L' F L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 D L2 D' B2 U' B'

Got an ao5 with all sub 20 solves!! Very happy about this


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 3, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-02-03
avg of 5: 17.67

Time List:
1. 16.65 D2 F2 L2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D' U2 F2 R' B L' F2 R F' D F2 L2 B2 
2. 18.89 U L2 F2 L2 D B2 D B2 U R2 U' F' L2 D B R' D' F2 D2 F' 
3. (14.44) L2 F2 R2 U R2 U' R2 D2 L2 D F2 L' U R2 B U R2 B U R' 
4. 17.48 F2 R2 L' D2 F R' U' B L2 U2 L2 F' R2 F U2 B' U2 L2 F2 L' 
5. (18.91) L2 U' B' U' L F B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U L2 U' R2 L2 F2 U' F

Surprised that I'm very close to my goal!


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 6, 2021)

Having a 2-day break, the side of my index finger hurts due to the number of times when my finger rubs against the cube when solving/practising.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 6, 2021)

duckyisepic said:


> Having a 2-day break, the side of my index finger hurts due to the number of times when my finger rubs against the cube when solving/practising.


How does that happen?


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 6, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> How does that happen?


idk, it's from repetitive use or either me typing a lot.


----------



## scrubizilla (Feb 6, 2021)

Wow dude a 17 avg is something to be proud of- you started this (sub 20) thread a week ago and you got a 17 average with a sub 15 + counting 16 which is confidently sub 20 even if your global average isnt sub 20 you got a very strong Ao5 so good job!


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 6, 2021)

scrubizilla said:


> Wow dude a 17 avg is something to be proud of- you started this (sub 20) thread a week ago and you got a 17 average with a sub 15 + counting 16 which is confidently sub 20 even if your global average isnt sub 20 you got a very strong Ao5 so good job!


aha, thanks! I actually started this challenge last month and this month I wanted to show my progression. Yeah, my global average is sub 40 seconds cus it was two years ago. ty for the encourgement


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 8, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-02-08
avg of 5: 18.21

Time List:
1. (21.05) B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L B2 D2 R B2 R2 D F' R' B' F' U' R' F2 D F2 
2. 17.40 F' U' B2 L D2 F U2 L' B D' F2 R2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D F2 U2 
3. 17.91 U R U F2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D' F' U2 B U' B D F' R2 
4. 19.31 R D2 F' R2 B D2 L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D' L B L U' B F' D R 
5. (17.11) F' R2 U' R' B' D F R2 F2 U2 D' F2 B2 U' R2 B2 D B2 L' B'

Index finger is getting better. I'll also post another ao12 cus I forgot to do it yesterday.


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 8, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-02-08
avg of 12: 18.09

Time List:
1. 20.17 D2 B2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 R2 U' L' U2 B R F' D2 U L' D 
2. (13.63) U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B' L2 B F2 L2 D2 F2 D' L' D2 F' R' B' U' R U (Got a PLL skip!)
3. 22.91 R L' U2 B2 D' F D B' U2 F' U2 F D2 R2 F' D2 L2 F' L 
4. 17.67 L2 F2 R B2 R' U2 L' F2 R2 F2 R' D R2 U2 F2 L B' F L2 D L' 
5. 17.95 F D2 R2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 B' R D R' B2 L2 D' R U 
6. 15.38 L2 F2 B L B2 D' B' U R2 B2 U2 R L D2 F2 L U2 B2 R B 
7. 19.91 U' L' D2 B2 L B2 L2 D2 R' U2 L U2 B D L' F2 L' U B2 L2 
8. 15.85 L' B2 R2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 U L2 R2 D R2 B' L' R F2 D' F D' F 
9. 16.33 L' F2 L2 B L2 U2 B' L2 D2 B R2 F2 L' B2 D U' F D U 
10. 14.27 U F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U L2 U B R' U2 F2 D U' L U' B F' 
11. (23.78) D2 F' B2 D2 R2 F2 R' U2 R' F2 R F2 R B' R B F U' R2 U2 
12. 20.50 D F' D2 L2 D B2 R2 L F2 D2 F' U2 L2 F' L2 B' D2 B' R2 B2

Got 4 solves above 20 secs and 8 solves were below 20 seconds. Not bad


----------



## scrubizilla (Feb 8, 2021)

Nice dude!


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 9, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-02-09
avg of 5: 18.57

Time List:
1. 18.68 F2 R' F U F R D B2 R F2 L U2 R F2 D2 L F2 B2 D2 F D2 
2. (18.13) L2 B2 L2 U2 R U2 R' B2 F2 R' D2 F' R B2 R D F L' D U' 
3. (19.88) U2 F R' D2 B2 D B R2 U2 B2 U R2 B2 U' L2 F2 D' F2 L2 F 
4. 18.18 F2 U B2 D2 F' U2 L U' B2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 L2 F2 R 
5. 18.84 U B' R D B' U' L F2 L2 D2 L2 U' B2 U B2 U2 L2 U L'

I been getting consistent solves under 20 seconds. Really happy about it!


----------



## scrubizilla (Feb 9, 2021)

Nice dude!


duckyisepic said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2021-02-09
> avg of 5: 18.57
> 
> 
> I been getting consistent solves under 20 seconds. Really happy about it!


You are good job!


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 11, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-02-10
avg of 5: 18.50

Time List:
1. (15.75) R2 F L2 F R2 F' U2 F D2 F' D2 L' F2 U B2 D' F R D' F2 L 
2. 17.48 R' L' U' L U F R' D B L2 F2 R' F2 R F2 R D2 L' B2 D2 
3. 17.27 B' U2 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D' R2 U F' R B F' R' U' L R 
4. 20.76 U2 B' R2 L F2 D' F R2 F L2 F2 D2 B2 D B2 R2 B2 U F2 L2 
5. (23.41) D' L U' B2 D' R L B' F2 U2 F2 R' B2 D2 R U2 F2 L2 B2 L F'

Haven't time myself throughout the whole day, surprised for the first 3.


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 11, 2021)

If anyone is still following the journey (doubt that anyone is) but I* decided that I won't do timed ao5 solves for three days. *I went back and checked my previous times and realized that I'm, in fact, REALLY close to sub 20. I would like to focus on my cross to f2l transition since it kinda sucks and it actually helped my times. So see you in three days with an ao12. Hopefully, I see some improvement.


----------



## scrubizilla (Feb 11, 2021)

duckyisepic said:


> If anyone is still following the journey (doubt that anyone is) but I* decided that I won't do timed ao5 solves for three days. *I went back and checked my previous times and realized that I'm, in fact, REALLY close to sub 20. I would like to focus on my cross to f2l transition since it kinda sucks and it actually helped my times. So see you in three days with an ao12. Hopefully, I see some improvement.


I am dude! That’s sounds like a good idea so good luck


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 11, 2021)

scrubizilla said:


> I am dude! That’s sounds like a good idea so good luck


lol, knew at least is still following


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 14, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-02-13
avg of 12: 19.04

Time List:
1. (12.85) B U' D2 L' F2 L B2 U2 R' B2 R' F2 L U2 F' R B' R D' B F2
2. 19.30 R' F U R2 B2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 D2 R' B2 F2 D2 U F2 R' U'
3. 19.92 F2 R2 U2 R2 F D2 F' U2 L2 B U2 L' B' U L2 F2 D' R D2 L2 F'
4. 17.07 B F2 R2 U L2 F2 U B2 D2 U' F2 L2 R' U2 B U F2 D2 L B
5. 19.18 L2 U2 B D2 B' L2 U2 L2 U2 F U2 B2 D' R B' U2 B2 R2 U' R2
6. 18.14 D B L2 U2 L2 F' L2 F L2 R2 U2 B2 D' L R2 D2 R D L U'
7. (22.65) D2 F2 D F2 L2 R2 U' L2 U' L2 U B' F L D' R2 D2 R D' U2 L2
8. 18.47 L2 D F2 R2 B2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 L' B' L2 R' F L2 U R B2
9. 19.92 L2 U B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 B2 D2 L D L' U B' R' F' D U' F'
10. 16.46 D2 F' R2 F D2 U2 B R2 B L2 U2 F' D' R' D2 F U R2 U' L U2
11. 21.82 B2 D L D R2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 R2 F2 U F' L2 B' L D2 R' U
12. 20.12 U' L2 D' B2 L2 D R2 L' B' L' F2 R B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 R' D2

Not bad, but could have been better.


----------



## scrubizilla (Feb 15, 2021)

duckyisepic said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2021-02-13
> avg of 12: 19.04
> 
> 
> ...


Wow is that 12.85 a pb for ya? thats real nice!


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 15, 2021)

scrubizilla said:


> Wow is that 12.85 a pb for ya? thats real nice!


lol nah, my pb is 11. something seconds


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 15, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-02-15
avg of 5: 18.79

Time List:
1. (17.57) R2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 R D' U R F' U' B2 F 
2. 18.88 D2 R' U' L2 D2 U' R2 B2 F2 U R2 B' D' U' L B L R2 U 
3. 19.21 F' L F' U' F' B D L U R L D2 L' U2 D2 R B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 
4. (20.68) U' R2 D' F' B U' F' R2 U' D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D' L' U2 
5. 18.27 F D B2 D' B2 U' F2 D F2 L2 U R' D B2 D F' L' D2 R' F'

Pretty happy about this ao5. I applied "chill turning" (brody fans might know what I mean) to my solves and it actually worked.


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 16, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-02-16
avg of 5: 19.27

Time List:
1. (15.80) U' B2 D' L2 B2 F2 U2 B2 U' L2 D2 B' L' D' F U L F2 
2. (22.41) F' U' B2 R2 U B2 D' L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U R' B2 U' R' B F R2 F' 
3. 18.35 F' U2 D L' F D' R B' D' L B2 D2 B2 R' D2 B2 L' U2 F2 B2 L2 
4. 20.24 B2 U' B2 D2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R' B2 D2 R D' F U' R2 B D' U 
5. 19.23 L2 R2 F L2 F' R2 D2 U2 B2 U2 B R B U F' L2 U' R D' U'

terrible cross to f2l transition. the plls saved me, I better work on f2l efficiency.


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 17, 2021)

hey guys, I realize i'm timing a lot for the next few days I'll be working on finger tricks and fixing some algs. (like u perms mainly). but I also wanted to say thank you to the cool people who were very welcoming and nice when I first joined the forums, you guys rock, you legit motivate me to do better


----------



## scrubizilla (Feb 17, 2021)

duckyisepic said:


> hey guys, I realize i'm timing a lot for the next few days I'll be working on finger tricks and fixing some algs. (like u perms mainly). but I also wanted to say thank you to the cool people who were very welcoming and nice when I first joined the forums, you guys rock, you legit motivate me to do better


Thanks! and good luck with the u perms and such (i also had to fix my u perms multiply times lol


----------



## carcass (Feb 17, 2021)

I would recommend the RUS u perms, they are so fast once you get used to it


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 17, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-02-17
avg of 5: 18.82

Time List:
1. 19.39 D F2 D2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 U2 R2 B R F2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 
2. (15.55) F L2 B D2 R2 F D2 F L2 B' R2 F' U R2 U' F2 R D2 L2 U' L' 
3. (19.82) U' B D2 F2 R2 F' R2 D2 U2 F' D2 R2 D R D2 L2 D2 F' R2 
4. 18.94 R2 D' L2 B R U D' F L2 D' L2 D' L2 U F2 D2 L2 U F 
5. 18.12 B' R' L F' D F' B L2 F2 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 U L2 F2 D F D

Pleased with my results today. Time to drill some pll algs


----------



## scrubizilla (Feb 17, 2021)

duckyisepic said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2021-02-17
> avg of 5: 18.82
> 
> 
> Pleased with my results today. Time to drill some pll algs


nice keep up those 15s and your on your way even farther!


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 17, 2021)

duckyisepic said:


> 2. (15.55) F L2 B D2 R2 F D2 F L2 B' R2 F' U R2 U' F2 R D2 L2 U' L'


I had nice luck with that scramble but I can't find a solution that has a half decent LL.


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 17, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I had nice luck with that scramble but I can't find a solution that has a half decent LL.


lol same xD white cross was pretty easy to solve, I was able to plan my first pair


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 18, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-02-18
avg of 5: 17.16

Time List:
1. (14.84) D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 R2 U' B2 D L2 F U L' U2 B F2 L2 D' F2 
2. 18.55 F D B2 D' F2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 U' L F L' R D' R' F' R' 
3. 17.15 B2 R2 F' L2 B L2 B L2 D2 F2 U F' L2 R F' D' L' F2 L' U2 
4. (19.25) D' R2 D2 B' L2 D2 F' R2 B' L2 B2 L2 D' R' B' R2 B' F' D2 R2 
5. 15.79 D2 B R2 U2 F' U2 L2 F R2 B D2 U' B R D L F L D U2

I'm VERY HAPPY OMG. Yesterday I got about 20 straight solves under 20 seconds. I even got a 13.03 secs in my session.


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 19, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-02-19
avg of 5: 16.75

Time List:
1. 17.06 F' R B' D2 F2 U L2 R2 U F2 D' B2 U F D R U2 B2 F' D' 
2. 17.16 F B R F2 L B2 R B' F2 U D2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 U R' 
3. (17.27) R U' R' F D B' D2 R' F B2 R2 B2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 U B2 U2 L2 
4. (14.35) F' R D' R2 D' R' U L2 F2 B U2 L2 F2 U2 D2 F' U2 R2 D2 U F2 
5. 16.04 F' R' U R2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 D B2 R2 D B R D' U' R2 D'

Holy, I think I'm getting my goal soon.


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 19, 2021)

If anyone could reply, is doing an ao100 accurate for finding your 3x3 average? Or should I do an ao500?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 19, 2021)

duckyisepic said:


> If anyone could reply, is doing an ao100 accurate for finding your 3x3 average? Or should I do an ao500?


It’s just how you feel really. Imo ao100s aren’t enough, but they’re a sure sign that you’re improving. Ao500 is good enough I think.
Maybe do 2 ao100s with a day’s break in between to see the consistency?


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 19, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> It’s just how you feel really. Imo ao100s aren’t enough, but they’re a sure sign that you’re improving. Ao500 is good enough I think.
> Maybe do 2 ao100s with a day’s break in between to see the consistency?


true, I do ao100s but I don't think it's enough. 



> Maybe do 2 ao100s with a day’s break in between to see the consistency?


I never thought of that actually, I tend to do ao100s in one sitting and idk why lol. But ty for the suggestion I'll definitely try that.


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 20, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-02-20
avg of 5: 17.54

Time List:
1. 17.03 R2 U2 B2 L' D2 R F2 L F2 U2 R D2 F D' U2 F2 D2 B' F2 D2 B' 
2. 17.76 L B2 D R' F L U F2 U2 L2 F D2 L2 D2 F B' R2 F2 L F 
3. (15.87) B L F' U2 B' L2 R2 D2 R2 F D2 B2 D' R B' L F2 D' L 
4. (20.43) R2 D U2 F' L2 B R2 U2 F' U2 R2 B2 R2 B' R U B D L B U 
5. 17.83 F2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 R' D' F' U2 L2 U' B' D' U2

My solves are getting consistent under 20 seconds. (I messed up cross on the 4th solve ugh)


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 20, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-02-20
avg of 12: 17.69

Time List:
1. (16.07) D R' F' U2 R D L2 U' F B2 U' R2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 
2. 16.07 R' L' D R2 B' L' U2 R' D' R' D2 L' D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 B2 R 
3. 19.03 R F2 L U2 F2 L' D2 R' U2 R D2 F D2 F' L2 U' R2 B' D' B 
4. 16.12 D' L U F2 D2 B2 D R2 U' F2 U' R B' F R D2 L' U B 
5. 18.97 D F' L2 F2 L2 D F2 U' R2 B2 U2 L2 U' L2 F D' L' U F D' R 
6. 18.53 B D2 F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 L2 B D2 R' F U L' D' U' 
7. 18.02 B' R U2 B2 R F2 U2 L' D2 R U2 L D2 F' U L' D' F L' B D 
8. 17.74 B L2 D2 R U2 L' B2 R U2 R' F2 D2 U' B' L U' L B2 R' U 
9. 17.57 L2 U' F2 R2 B2 U' L2 D U' L' U2 F L2 R' U' B' F' R' U' 
10. 17.72 D2 F2 L2 D2 B' D2 F' D2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D R2 F2 R D L' D' U2 F' 
11. (22.26) F2 D B2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 D' B2 U F' R2 U' L' D U' R B D' B' 
12. 17.15 R2 D2 F L2 D' R' B' R U B2 R2 U' B2 R2 U2 D F2 D' B2 U'

GUYS I GOT IT!  I got my first ao12 with (almost) sub 20 solves. I'm really happy about this! I think in a couple of days I can break this barrier


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 20, 2021)

duckyisepic said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2021-02-20
> avg of 12: 17.69
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Congrats! Just so you know, that’s commonly called a pure sub-X average. So, without that 22, you would have had a pure sub-20 average of 12.


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 20, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Congrats! Just so you know, that’s commonly called a pure sub-X average. So, without that 22, you would have had a pure sub-20 average of 12.


dang it, yeah, I forgot about that term lol.


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 22, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-02-21
avg of 5: 18.74

Time List:
1. 19.31 R' L2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 D2 L2 D' L' F' U R' B' D' U' B' L' 
2. (19.61) B D F2 D2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 F2 U2 F2 R D' F' L F' R D' F2 U 
3. 18.80 U' L B2 R' U R' D' F' D' R2 D' B2 L2 U R2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 F' 
4. 18.12 L2 F2 U' B2 F2 U B2 D' R2 F L F' D' R' B U' B R2 
5. (16.78) R L2 B2 R2 B' R B D' L2 D' R2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 R' B'

Not bad, I think I'm slowly improving the efficiency and lookahead in f2l


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 22, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-02-22
avg of 5: 18.44

Time List:
1. 17.26 U2 L2 F2 U F2 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 D' L' U2 B2 R B D' B2 U R 
2. 17.80 L' U2 F2 D2 B L2 U2 F L2 B2 D2 L2 F' D F D' R B2 U B 
3. (16.44) U' F B' R' D2 L' F U' B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U' L2 B2 D' F L2 D 
4. (20.52) R U B' L2 B' F2 R2 F' D2 U2 F D2 L2 R F L' U2 B' L2 D' B 
5. 20.25 B2 D' L2 F' L F' R F2 B U2 F2 R2 F D2 R2 F R2 U' F'

Was rushing at the fourth and fifth solve cus of online classes lol


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 22, 2021)

Hey guys! For the next 5-7 days, I'll be timing ao500. I said at the end of the month I'll do an ao100. I decided to do it today because yk I'll be busy timing an ao500. And I must say, I got an* ao100 of 18.31!! *My best single in this session is *12.32* and my worst was *23.37* which is pretty ok for me.* 17% of my solves were above 20*, which is almost half of what I got last month (*33% of my solves were above 20*). Hopefully, by next month, my ao100 shaves off one second. And maybe I can get 10-12% of my solve over 20 secs.


----------



## scrubizilla (Feb 23, 2021)

hows it going? you totally got it also cuz you got 83% sub 20 so i think that pretty much makes you officially sub 20!


----------



## goldenshadow177 (Feb 24, 2021)

Wow an average of 100 would take me probably 2 hours lol. Super cool to see that your times are almost always under your goal now.


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 24, 2021)

scrubizilla said:


> hows it going? you totally got it also cuz you got 83% sub 20 so i think that pretty much makes you officially sub 20!


yeah, I actually reached my goal a month! After the ao500, I'll probably stop this thread


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 24, 2021)

goldenshadow177 said:


> Wow an average of 100 would take me probably 2 hours lol. Super cool to see that your times are almost always under your goal now.


lol took me 2 and a half hours. Have to do another 50 solves, wish me luck  thanks for the compliment!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 24, 2021)

duckyisepic said:


> yeah, I actually reached my goal a month! After the ao500, I'll probably stop this thread


Or you could set new goals


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 24, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> Or you could set new goals


lol actually, I might start a new progression thread on learning 4x4 yau  I use redux but I kinda wanna move on since half of the steps are similar to redux. I started yesterday, so I might do one


----------



## scrubizilla (Feb 24, 2021)

I think you should continue and mabye try for sub 15! although i could see if you were burnt out from doing so much 3x3 already!


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 24, 2021)

scrubizilla said:


> I think you should continue and maybe try for sub 15! although i could see if you were burnt out from doing so much 3x3 already!


I think I can get sub 15 by learning full oll and some other techniques. lol, I really burnt out by 3x3, but I might do 4x4 and learning oll together so I can have a break from each cube once in a while


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 24, 2021)

So guys, as you can see in the newly edited thread title, *I think I already reached my goal*. I'm still going to be doing an ao500 to see how accurate my avg is on 3x3. *But, first off I wanna say thanks to everyone for helping me out in this journey.* I never thought I'll get this goal in less than 2 months, to be frank. I woke today and got a 16.37. I'm consistently getting most of my solves under 20 seconds. Last month my worst time in a session was about 25-27 seconds. After a month, it is now 23 seconds. Many of you said that I already reach this goal and that I'm fully sub 20. *And yes, I might continue this thread. Not only for 3x3, but also for other events. My new main goal is now to learn yau on 4x4. After I do an ao500, I'll talk more about this goal. And yes, I'm might try to go for sub 15 on 3x3 (thanks to @scrubizilla for the idea). *I'll go more in-depth on my newer goals later, but for now, thank you to everyone who supported me with some very nice words


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 24, 2021)

duckyisepic said:


> lol actually, I might start a new progression thread on learning 4x4 yau  I use redux but I kinda wanna move on since half of the steps are similar to redux. I started yesterday, so I might do one


I would suggest keeping it here though, people have notifs here and know this thread.
And it reduces clutter


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 24, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> I would suggest keeping it here though, people have notifs here and know this thread.
> And it reduces clutter


yup, I might change this into just a progression thread


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 25, 2021)

gosh, I realize how bad I finger trick the jb perm :/ I push the F' with my right thumb which is somewhat bad, so I'm practising fingertricking the F' push with my left index finger. Almost done an ao500 though!


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 26, 2021)

So I'm done an ao500! So I had an ao500 of *18.52. *Which is only 21 milliseconds higher than my ao100. I guess this means I reached my goal! Tbh, I actually quit cubing quite often because I couldn't break the sub 20 barrier. Finally, I did it! And for the jb finger trick, It took me 6-10 mins to get used to it. I'm still drilling it because when the j perm pops out in the solve, I automatically do the old finger trick. But, after that, I got used to it.


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 26, 2021)

lol got a jb perm after posting


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 27, 2021)

So now that I'm sub 20, I'll be learning oll in under a month and a half. I recently saw cubehead's vid on OLL and I actually like the schedule that he suggested to follow.



Spoiler: Goal to sub 16-14? (ON HOLD UNTIL NEXT MONTH)



For day one (Which is today) I'll be learning 5 algs. I'll be drilling them over and over until I can do it without looking at the pdf and some vids. Then on day 2, I'll be using Tao Yu's trainer and practise drilling those oll algs until I consistently get sub 2 on them. But on day 2 and 3 I'll be focusing more on solve solves, especially in the f2l stage. I'll watch some example solves and see how I can solve a certain f2l case more efficiently.

On day 3 I'll be doing the same thing as on day 2. Just drilling some algs. Then the rest of the week I'll be practising yau on 4x4. I can't do 3x3 and 4x4 together since it messes up my thinking and I can only handle an event at a time lol




(Also I have like two courses in my quadmester, so I think I can finish oll)
If anyone has tips for yau or oll for me, please post on this thread!


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 28, 2021)

so it turns out I was busy with some homework yesterday, (plus watching cubing at home), so I still have about 3 more algs to learn. and I timed myself for the first time using yau; I got a 2:55 :/ I seriously gotta work on the first 3 white edges, the last 4 centers, and 3-2-3 edges. (I'm also going to be learning u perms at the back and try to memorize the oll parity) wish me luck!


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 28, 2021)

duckyisepic said:


> so it turns out I was busy with some homework yesterday, (plus watching cubing at home), so I still have about 3 more algs to learn. and I timed myself for the first time using yau; I got a 2:55 :/ I seriously gotta work on the first 3 white edges, the last 4 centers, and 3-2-3 edges. (I'm also going to be learning u perms at the back and try to memorize the oll parity) wish me luck!


Good luck! I'm also learning full OLL, only about 20 to go.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 28, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Good luck! I'm also learning full OLL, only about 20 to go.


I have somewhere between 20-25 left as well! I should really learn those sometime...


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 28, 2021)

dang I have like 41 left


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 28, 2021)

duckyisepic said:


> So now that I'm sub 20, I'll be learning oll in under a month and a half. I recently saw cubehead's vid on OLL and I actually like the schedule that he suggested to follow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jperm's OLL trainer is also helpful. 5 algs sounds a little much, but if you can handle it go ahead.

@duckyisepic 41 seems like a lot, but some of them are just mirrored, and variations of other algs such as doing wide r for sune. It's not as intimidating as it seems
@BenChristman1 What if we finish them before the end of March? 2 algs a day is definitely doable!


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 28, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Jperm's OLL trainer is also helpful. 5 algs sounds a little much, but if you can handle it go ahead.
> 
> @duckyisepic 41 seems like a lot, but some of them are just mirrored, and variations of other algs such as doing wide r for sune. It's not as intimidating as it seems
> @BenChristman1 What if we finish them before the end of March? 2 algs a day is definitely doable!


lol I realized that 5 is actually more than I originally thought, I might just do 4. I'm using the best site ever oll trainer, but I use j perm's trainer from time to time

Hey, that's a good idea! borh you and @BenChristman1 should do it!


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 28, 2021)

guys we reached 1k views! ;D I didn't think lots of people are following this, but like 1 tenth of the 1k is me lol


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 28, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Jperm's OLL trainer is also helpful. 5 algs sounds a little much, but if you can handle it go ahead.
> 
> @duckyisepic 41 seems like a lot, but some of them are just mirrored, and variations of other algs such as doing wide r for sune. It's not as intimidating as it seems
> @BenChristman1 What if we finish them before the end of March? 2 algs a day is definitely doable!


Yeah, we could do them together. I'll PM you with the cases that I have left, and you can tell me which ones you have left.


----------



## scrubizilla (Feb 28, 2021)

Good luck dude! i think you can definitely do it and, don't feel any pressure, Im almost sub 10 and i still have 3 more olls to learn lol


----------



## carcass (Feb 28, 2021)

duckyisepic said:


> yeah, I actually reached my goal a month! After the ao500, I'll probably stop this thread


Nah, make it a sub 15 quest after you are sub 20. Also OLL is so much fun, it isn't over a second and a half faster than 2 look oll but I still think it is worth it.


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 28, 2021)

carcass said:


> Nah, make it a sub 15 quest after you are sub 20. Also OLL is so much fun, it isn't over a second and a half faster than 2 look oll but I still think it is worth it.


lol yup, it's now a general progression thread!


----------



## duckyisepic (Mar 1, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-03-01
avg of 12: 17.02

Time List:
1. 15.58 R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F L2 B' D2 L' B R D' L' D B2 U2 L 
2. (13.64) F2 R U2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L' F2 D2 F2 B' U2 L' F L2 F' L U F 
3. 17.15 B D' R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F' D2 U2 B U R' B F' R' F2 R' 
4. 18.07 B' L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 B' L2 B2 U2 F' U F2 D' R U' F D L R' U' 
5. 16.70 D2 B' F U2 B L2 F U2 L2 F' U R B R' F L' F' U B' 
6. 18.15 D2 U2 B' L2 F' D2 L2 B2 D2 F' L2 B L' F R2 U' L' D' R2 U B' 
7. (18.92) R2 B2 D L2 D' L2 F2 U B2 D2 L2 U2 L B' D L2 R D' B2 D L2 
8. 15.41 B' D2 L B2 U2 L2 U F2 U2 R2 U L2 D' B' R' U' F L U' R 
9. 17.98 L' F L2 R2 F' L2 F' U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R D' L2 R' D L2 D2 U' 
10. 16.34 F2 L' F U' B D R B U' R2 D2 R B2 R' B2 R' D2 F2 B2 R2 B2 
11. 16.30 U L' B' R D' F B' R2 D' R' F2 U2 R B2 D2 F2 U2 R' U2 B2 L2 
12. 18.54 L2 R2 B2 D R2 F2 D L2 U' B2 F2 U2 R B' U2 L F' L2 U L2 B2

I did it guys! I got a pure sub 20 ao12. Time to update my sheet


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 1, 2021)

Nice one


----------



## duckyisepic (Mar 2, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-03-02
avg of 5: 16.21

Time List:
1. 16.36 B L U2 L U F' D2 B U' R2 U B2 R2 D B2 U2 B2 U' F2 R 
2. (15.32) R' L' B2 U R L' D R2 B' U R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D' R2 U' 
3. (18.44) R2 F2 U' L2 R2 F2 U' B2 D2 R2 U' R2 F R2 U' L' R' F' U' L2 F 
4. 16.45 F U' R2 B2 D2 U' R2 B2 F2 U B2 R F D L2 U R' U2 R' F 
5. 15.83 L2 B' L2 D2 L2 D2 U2 B' R2 D2 B' F' U' F' L U B2 L2 F2 L

I somewhat happy with this ao5. I'm not getting a lot of 19s so yay


----------



## scrubizilla (Mar 2, 2021)

duckyisepic said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2021-03-02
> avg of 5: 16.21
> 
> 
> I somewhat happy with this ao5. I'm not getting a lot of 19s so yay


Nice job! thats pretty good, is it a pb?, 
also i finally got a sub 10 ao5


----------



## duckyisepic (Mar 2, 2021)

scrubizilla said:


> Nice job! thats pretty good, is it a pb?,


Nah it's a 16.05 D: I was close to beating it. 



> also i finally got a sub 10 ao5


That's awesome!  gj


----------



## duckyisepic (Mar 2, 2021)

oh gosh, for some reason I'm interested (again for like the third time) in blindfold solving. I'll probably put that on the list after I get better at 4x4


----------



## duckyisepic (Mar 2, 2021)

screw it, I'm gonna learn 2x2 blindfolded since it's only corners


----------



## duckyisepic (Mar 2, 2021)

Ok, I'm gonna make a list right here, (So I remember it and can go back to it and share it with you people too). Let's go



Spoiler: List of events that may and may not benefit me 



*2x2*


I broke my 2x2 lol
I want to learn CLL though when I get my new one.

*3x3 (Edit: Not learning oll yet, but doing slow solve instead)*


As everyone knows, I'll be learning full oll (maybe not dot cases since I can use sledgehammer to prevent it).
I'll be doing slow solves, on day 4 and 5 each week. I would like to take a break from learning algs for 3-4 days.

*4x4*


I'll mainly be practising and solving it every day so I can get used to yau.
So far, I got used to doing the 4 last centers.
I'll be mainly be practising 3-2-3 edges.

*3BLD*


I might do it? idk , I'll just practise doing 2x2 blind, since it's only corners.
It will help me though when learning 3x3 bld.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 2, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> To be honest, sub 20 is quite easy. Just practice like 50 solves a day and you'll be sub 20 in a couple weeks


wish I had the time


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 2, 2021)

duckyisepic said:


> As everyone knows, I'll be learning full oll (maybe not dot cases since I can use sledgehammer to prevent it).


You're going to want to learn the dot cases. People make them seem worse than they really are--but in reality they aren't any harder to learn or slower to execute than other OLL's if you use the right algs. And you won't be able to always use the sledge technique because sometimes you're going to get split pair (in which it's best to just insert with R U R', it's not worth using a special alg to avoid dot case) or you might use a different technique altogether to finish off F2L which might also lead to a dot case. (for example: mutlislotting, pseudoslotting, FRUF, etc. you might not use these techniques now but you probably will eventually)


----------



## duckyisepic (Mar 2, 2021)

> And you won't be able to always use the sledge technique because sometimes you're going to get split pair (in which it's best to just insert with R U R', it's not worth using a special alg to avoid dot case) or you might use a different technique altogether to finish off F2L which might also lead to a dot case. (for example: mutlislotting, pseudoslotting, FRUF, etc. you might not use these techniques now but you probably will eventually)


ah, I forgot about that. I'll probably learn it, it's probably because I'm lazy to learn dot cases like how I did with g perms. but these tips will definitely help me during the long term run


----------



## duckyisepic (Mar 2, 2021)

I am interested in FRUF, so I might check Jayden's vids on it


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 2, 2021)

duckyisepic said:


> I am interested in FRUF, so I might check Jayden's vids on it


I would definitely recommend checking it out. It's quite easy to learn and is very fun to use


----------



## duckyisepic (Mar 2, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> I would definitely recommend checking it out. It's quite easy to learn and is very fun to use


i def think it is, I'll probably try adding it to the list (hopefully things don't pile up)


----------



## duckyisepic (Mar 3, 2021)

Gosh my old 2x2 isn't the best :/ I'm just gonna do 3x3, but only focus on corners


----------



## duckyisepic (Mar 3, 2021)

Guys I kinda got it!! I had all the corners in the right place  This is actually the first time I actually succeed to solve the corners. I didn't do it blindfolded, but I did write down the letter pairs. And I actually didn't give up when I had to do a new cycle. I'm really proud of myself even though it's only the corners. *I think I'm hooked with 3BLD, so I'm gonna do it alongside with learning olls and 4x4.*


----------



## duckyisepic (Mar 4, 2021)

A LOT of good things are happening today  After a week of practising yau (more like solving it over and over again), I got a pb single of exactly 1:58! I beat my best by a minute and 6 seconds. It's actually the first time I timed myself, so I was surprised. I actually could have beaten it anyway because it was a pll skip!


----------



## duckyisepic (Mar 4, 2021)

Lol I got a 1:43:52  I got oll 28 and an h perm with both no parities.


----------



## duckyisepic (Mar 4, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-03-04
avg of 5: 17.31

Time List:
1. (14.05) D2 F2 R D2 L R2 D2 L' D2 F2 R' U2 F' U' L2 B2 F' R B L' R' 
2. 14.32 U' L' B' L2 U D' B' D2 R' B' R2 F' U2 L2 B' R2 F2 U2 L2 B' 
3. 19.66 F R' L' B' L2 F D' U2 L D2 F2 R' L' D2 R U2 L U' B2 
4. 17.95 B L2 D2 L U2 L' D2 R F2 R B2 R2 D2 U F' L' B R U' L 
5. (20.25) U B U2 L2 B' U2 B' D2 U2 F' L2 R U' F D2 F2 R' B F2 D

I'm really happy about the 14s!


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 4, 2021)

duckyisepic said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2021-03-04
> avg of 5: 17.31
> 
> Time List:
> ...


you are improvingfast. You seem kinda inconsistent though.


----------



## duckyisepic (Mar 4, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> you are improvingfast. You seem kinda inconsistent though.


yeah, I been inconsistent these two days, I probably have to work on that


----------



## duckyisepic (Mar 5, 2021)

For the past two days I did 3BLD but only corners. I timed myself and did it blindfolded only solving corners! And I got it! The string of letters were very easy to memo. Here's the reconstruction:

*Scramble*: R2 D F2 D' F2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 D' B D F2 R2 D' R2 B'
*Time: *1:24:39

Corners

U: D (corner alg) *Undo: D'*
S: D F' (corner alg) *Undo: F D'*
F*: *F' D (corner alg) *Undo: D' F*
N: R' F (corner alg) *Undo: F' R*
J: R' (corner alg) *Undo: R *
O: R2' F (corner alg) *Undo: F' R2

US: *As in the initials of United States 
*FN: *As in Fan 
*JO: *The last name of a celeb in the group I liked (cough cough iz*one)


----------



## duckyisepic (Mar 5, 2021)

I decided to put off me learning full oll. I'm actually ok with me being in the sub 20 barrier. My times are quite inconsistent though, (ty to @DNF_Cuber for telling me cus I realized how inconsistent they were) so I'm just gonna do slow solves for now. I'll probably learn next month or later.


----------



## duckyisepic (Mar 10, 2021)

New 4x4 pb, 1:33.77! I dropped ten seconds, which is pretty good.


----------



## duckyisepic (Mar 12, 2021)

New 4x4 pb again!  Got a 1:19.45, my first three cross edges were really efficient. I'll probably practise on the first 3 cross edges so wish me luck!


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 12, 2021)

duckyisepic said:


> I decided to put off me learning full oll. I'm actually ok with me being in the sub 20 barrier. My times are quite inconsistent though, (ty to @DNF_Cuber for telling me cus I realized how inconsistent they were) so I'm just gonna do slow solves for now. I'll probably learn next month or later.


try chill solves instead, brody popularized this and many people (including me) find it more effective than slow solves


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 12, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> try chill solves instead, brody popularized this and many people (including me) find it more effective than slow solves


yeah, slow solves kinda suck. Metronome practice too.


----------



## duckyisepic (Mar 15, 2021)

New 4x4 pb! I'm pretty proud of myself since I only used yau in two weeks. New pb is 1:07.03!  edge pairing was really good, but kinda messed up during f2l :/


----------



## scrubizilla (Mar 15, 2021)

duckyisepic said:


> New 4x4 pb! I'm pretty proud of myself since I only used yau in two weeks. New pb is 1:07.03!  edge pairing was really good, but kinda messed up during f2l :/


Good job! thats really nice my pb is like, 1:41 or something.


----------



## the dnf master (Mar 15, 2021)

Congratulations on dropping you're 4x4 pb by over 50 seconds in less than two weeks!


----------



## duckyisepic (Mar 17, 2021)

Forgot to write this yesterday, but I got a new 4x4 pb!  It's 1:03.32!! There was no oll and pll parity which was awesome. I also got an oll case that I can 1 look  Hopefully I can et a sub 1 pb single soon!

Edit: I'm also now solving consistently 1:20-1:35!


----------



## duckyisepic (Mar 19, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-03-19
avg of 12: 1:24.75

Time List:
1. 1:21.73 R2 F U2 F' U2 L2 R2 F' U2 R2 L F2 D' F' R D' L' B D Fw2 Rw2 L Uw2 D F2 L' U L' Fw2 B2 R2 Fw' L D Rw2 L D2 Uw' Fw2 U F' R Uw' Fw' 
2. (1:08.94) U2 R' F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L B2 R2 B2 U' L' B2 D U L2 F Rw2 B F2 L2 D' Fw2 Rw2 B2 D Rw2 F' U Rw D2 Rw Fw2 D Rw B U Fw' Rw' U Fw Uw 
3. 1:36.66 U' D2 L' U2 L' B2 D2 R U2 F2 R B' L U2 L' R2 D' U' L' Rw2 F D L2 Uw2 F' D' Rw2 D F2 U' Rw2 Fw2 Rw' D' B' R2 Fw' Rw U' R Uw' Rw' F' U2 
4. 1:21.71 L2 F' L2 F R2 F R2 D2 F' U2 R2 L' F2 U F' D2 B L2 U2 B Uw2 Fw2 F U2 L' F' U2 F Rw2 Fw2 F Uw B2 U Fw2 F U Rw' Fw Rw' R D' U' R2 
5. 1:21.51 D' B' L' F2 L' B2 F2 L R2 D2 R2 D2 F2 U' R F D R2 D2 B' Fw2 U' B D' Rw2 L2 Fw2 F' L2 B U' Fw2 L D' Rw' F' R L Fw' Rw2 L Uw' D Fw' U2 
6. 1:11.97 U B2 D' F2 R2 D' B2 U2 F2 R2 U' R' F U2 F2 R2 B D' R' D' Fw2 D' R2 U2 L Fw2 Rw2 U Rw2 R Uw2 U2 B2 Fw D' L' U2 D' Fw Uw' F R2 Fw Rw B Uw 
7. 1:24.95 U2 B' L2 B' D2 B D2 F2 R2 F U2 L U F' D' R2 F L' D' F' Fw2 D F2 U Fw2 R Uw2 L D2 Fw2 U D Fw L B U' Fw' L Uw Fw Uw' B2 F' R D 
8. 1:20.19 D F' D2 R U2 L F2 U2 L2 U2 L' B2 U2 R' U L D' B2 U' B F Uw2 L2 F' Uw2 D B' Rw2 B D2 B2 D' Rw' F2 U' L B' Uw2 L Fw' L' Uw Rw' B' Rw' 
9. 1:34.35 R L' D2 R B U' L2 B' R U2 L' D2 R' B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 F' Rw2 Fw2 L B2 Uw2 L' Fw2 L' Uw2 U R' D' L' Fw' B' U2 R B Rw' Fw' Rw2 F2 U Fw Rw 
10. (1:40.30) B2 D L2 R2 D' B2 D R2 D2 R2 U2 F' D L2 B' U' L' R2 B D2 Rw2 U F D' Fw2 Uw2 B' U Rw2 Fw2 B' Uw2 Rw' L D F2 D' Uw' B Rw' R' Fw' B' Uw2 Fw2 
11. 1:20.45 L2 D' F U L2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 D L2 D' B F' R' U L' U' L' Rw2 U2 B R L Uw2 B L2 R' Fw2 F' Uw' D U B' R' L' Fw' U2 D B2 Rw Fw' B' 
12. 1:33.93 D2 F2 L2 U B2 D' L2 D' B2 U' L' F L2 R U' F2 L B2 U2 F Fw2 L' F' Uw2 F L' F B2 Uw2 F Uw' Fw2 R2 D L Uw' F2 Rw Uw D' L' Fw' Rw2

Pretty happy about this ao12. I figure I don't post ao5 or ao12 for 4x4, so here's one!


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Mar 19, 2021)

Nice! Good luck on your 4x4 journey!


----------



## duckyisepic (Mar 19, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> Nice! Good luck on your 4x4 journey!


thanks!


----------



## duckyisepic (Mar 22, 2021)

my 4x4 is getting REALLY LOCKY, so i probably need a new one, but my birthday is in 3 months . Man, I need a new 4x4, 2x2, and 3x3 D:


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 22, 2021)

duckyisepic said:


> my 4x4 is getting REALLY LOCKY, so i probably need a new one, but my birthday is in 3 months . Man, I need a new 4x4, 2x2, and 3x3 D:


which cube? you probably just need to set it up


----------



## duckyisepic (Mar 22, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> which cube? you probably just need to set it up


i don't have lube or a screwdriver (i know, it sounds dumb). I really need a new cube, my guanlong really sucks, same goes with my 2x2 and 4x4


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Mar 23, 2021)

Hmmm, I don't know what budget you have, but the MGC 2x2 and RS3M are probably best. For 4x4, the Zhilong is good, but it is small. So I recommend the Aosu WRM or the MGC 4x4.


----------



## duckyisepic (Mar 23, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> Hmmm, I don't know what budget you have, but the MGC 2x2 and RS3M are probably best. For 4x4, the Zhilong is good, but it is small. So I recommend the Aosu WRM or the MGC 4x4.


lol that's exactly what i'm wanting to get it. I'm planning on getting the meilong m 3x3 and rs3m, and maybe the dayan guhong v4 m, but i heard about the center cap issue so. for 4x4 I wanted either the zhilong or yj mgc 4x4. I really like the mgc tho. And for 2x2 i also want the mgc 2x2. 

just realized that I'm a huge fan of yj


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 23, 2021)

duckyisepic said:


> lol that's exactly what i'm wanting to get it. I'm planning on getting the meilong m 3x3 and rs3m, and maybe the dayan guhong v4 m, but i heard about the center cap issue so. for 4x4 I wanted either the zhilong or yj mgc 4x4. I really like the mgc tho. And for 2x2 i also want the mgc 2x2.
> 
> just realized that I'm a huge fan of yj


i would highly suggest you try out the tengyun 2x2, it's amazingly smooth and is the best 2x2 imo. mgc 2x2 is good too but it doesn't come close to the tengyun in feel.


----------



## duckyisepic (Mar 23, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> i would highly suggest you try out the tengyun 2x2, it's amazingly smooth and is the best 2x2 imo. mgc 2x2 is good too but it doesn't come close to the tengyun in feel.


i might want that during christmas, it's like $21.95 on cubingoutloud :/


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Mar 23, 2021)

Tengyun is the best, but there is the MGC2 Elite. Or maybe you can get the MGC3 Elite for 3x3. I’ve heard lots of good things about it. Plus, it’s the cheapest cube which has spring compression + magnet strength adjustment


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 23, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> Tengyun is the best, but there is the MGC2 Elite.


MGC 2 Elite is good but it has a corner breaking issue. I've broken 3 corners in the past.


----------



## duckyisepic (Mar 23, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> Tengyun is the best, but there is the MGC2 Elite. Or maybe you can get the MGC3 Elite for 3x3. I’ve heard lots of good things about it. Plus, it’s the cheapest cube which has spring compression + magnet strength adjustment


I'm actually looking into the mgc elite 3x3. I kinda want a cheap, flagship cube. I watch some reviews over the week, and the only problem is I think the catching and overshooting problem. I'm ok with that since my main cube does even worse then that.

the tengyun seems to fit my style, it doesn't seem blocky. Plus the box looks realllyyy good.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 23, 2021)

duckyisepic said:


> I'm actually looking into the mgc elite 3x3. I kinda want a cheap, flagship cube. I watch some reviews over the week, and the only problem is I think the catching and overshooting problem. I'm ok with that since my main cube does even worse then that.
> 
> the tengyun seems to fit my style, it doesn't seem blocky. Plus the box looks realllyyy good.


I would highly suggest you get the tengyun v1 3x3 over the mgc elite 3x3. The mgc elite 3x3, while it has lots of customization, doesn't have all that great performance or feel.


----------



## duckyisepic (Mar 23, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> I would highly suggest you get the tengyun v1 3x3 over the mgc elite 3x3. The mgc elite 3x3, while it has lots of customization, doesn't have all that great performance or feel.


I also seen good reviews on it, and it looks really good. but it's a bit above my budget. I might just calculate the whole total cost and see if I can squish it in on my list.


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Mar 23, 2021)

The Tengyun V1 is epic. It’s very soft and quiet, but I like the sound of a buttery cube. So, I would recommend the 356M lite. It’s 29.99 usd, but it is very nice. If your budget is under 25 for 3x3, get the RS3M. If you are, you will have to set it up to make it perfect. I mentioned this in my review that it’s dry out of the box. If you do not set it up with lube, it will get worse over time. Guhong V4m and RS3M are the best options.


----------



## duckyisepic (Mar 31, 2021)

wow this is the longest time i haven't updated my progression thread! I'm kinda busy this week especially with school, and i'm also drawing a lot lately. But not really much is happening to me in terms of improving. I'm thinking of playing around with ZZ and learn how to solve a 5x5! so wait again and I'll update if i'm doing either of these


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 31, 2021)

duckyisepic said:


> wow this is the longest time i haven't updated my progression thread! I'm kinda busy this week especially with school, and i'm also drawing a lot lately. But not really much is happening to me in terms of improving. I'm thinking of playing around with ZZ and learn how to solve a 5x5! so wait again and I'll update if i'm doing either of these


zz is definitely an awesome method! i suggest you check out the zz website (in my signature) and even if you don't switch to it, EO is valuable knowledge!


----------



## duckyisepic (Apr 1, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> zz is definitely an awesome method! i suggest you check out the zz website (in my signature) and even if you don't switch to it, EO is valuable knowledge!



I tried learning just the overall basics and eo line seems pretty hard. I'll def check out the website


----------



## duckyisepic (Aug 6, 2021)

hello dead progression thread! I'm back, and my goal before 2021, is to solve the 3x3 blindfolded. I'm currently focusing on corners, using OP, and M2 for edges. I'll be updating if I got success. My goal for the end of the month is to be able to solve corners blindfolded. Hopefully I can reach that!


----------



## duckyisepic (Aug 22, 2021)

so... i haven't done blindfold since that last post... i'm been really tired of failing and i know, i'm a loser for giving up. I'm kinda bored of 3x3, so i decided to do 2x2! I got really motivated and inspired by *Cubehead's 2x2 progression video series. *So i decided to follow his format for progressing in 2x2. I'm planning on learning CLL, and my avg is 5.86, and in 7 weeks, hopefully my avg goes down. At the end of each week, I'll post my ao12 and my thoughts on learning and what I learnt. Hopefully I can manage 40-42 algs in 7 weeks!


----------



## duckyisepic (Aug 28, 2021)

hey guys! This has been one week of me learning CLL. Everyday I'm actually writing saving a post as a draft. Here's what I learnt throughout the week.

*Day 1: *I decided to start on Sunday, and gather all the resources on Saturday. The resources I'm using are Trainer Yu and Cyotheking's website for algs. On the first day, I decided to learn the sune set first. There's 6 cases in the subset, and my goal is to learn all those cases before Friday, as I'm going on a trip from Sunday to Monday. The first alg I learnt was... the normal sune. I knew the alg so I decided just to practise the recognising it and going on trainer yu. But I ran into a common problem. ALL THE CASES LOOKS THE SAME. But thankfully, I used cyotheking's tutorial for recognising them and how to differentiate them. And may I praise Chris Olson for making really helpful tips and videos! I would definitely recommend his videos and website for learning 2x2.


*Day 2: *It was a monday that I decided to learn two cases. These cases had the shortest algs, so I learnt them. I learnt them pretty fast in like about 10 minutes to get them into my head. I spammed the algs to get them into muscle memory. I headed to trainer yu, and at the start I sucked at identifying the case and executing it with the right alg. I kept using the wrong alg for the wrong case! I decided to take a break cus it was making me really mad. I then tried to practise, and I must say, it was coming in my head slowly.


*Day 3: *It was a tuesday that I learnt only one alg. The afternoon was mostly spending time recognising the case and using the right alg. This day felt really great since I ended up with a solved cube. I spent my day just training the algs I learnt this week. The alg I learnt was somewhat easy, and recognition is getting easier. I'm more focused on actively recalling the alg and finishing with a solved cube rather than getting a fast time.


*Day 4: *It's a wednesday that I finished almost all the cases! On this day, I have wrote days 1-4. I was suppose to finished the sune set on this day, but I was pretty busy, but I was able to learn one alg today.


*Day 5: *It's a thursday! I finished ALL THE CASES IN THE SUNE SET!!!!! Pretty happy I achieved my goal of learning the sune set before friday. I'm planning on just using trainer yu the whole day and time the cases. For days 6 and 7, I'm planning on learning the "*H set" *since there's only 4 cases. My goal now for days 6 and 7 is *to learn the "H set" in 2 days. *Pretty easy goal, learn 2 algs for days 6 and 7. On days 6 and 7, I'm also timing the cases for the sune set so I can get comfortable.


*Day 6: *yay it's a friday! I'm still training my algs, cus now that I learned the sune set, I'm getting used to executing them with the right alg. The only problem is that it takes about 1-3 seconds for me to recognising the case. My execution is pretty okay though. I was really busy the whole day, so I didn't have time to learn two algs from the H set.  


*Day 7: *I'm planning on learning all the algs from the H set! Hopefully I can do it! Here's my ao12:

Generated By csTimer on 2021-08-28
avg of 12: 5.34

Time List:
1. 3.89 D F2 U F2 D2 B2 D2 U' B2 L2 U2 F R' B' F2 L2 D' U2 R U' R' 
2. 6.31 B L' B D L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F' D L F U' B2 L2 
3. 5.55 D U2 R2 B2 R U2 R2 B2 R F2 U2 B2 U' B U' L2 D' R' D U2 
4. 4.84 L2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 U B2 L' B' L' F2 D R' B D2 L' F' 
5. 6.50 B2 R2 B2 D' L2 D B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L' D L2 D R' D' B U' 
6. 5.00 L2 U L2 B R2 U2 L2 D2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L' F R U' R B D2 
7. 3.80 B R2 L2 B L' B2 R2 B' U R2 D L2 B2 D F2 U' L2 F2 B2 
8. 5.33 D' L2 B' U2 B L2 R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 F U' B' D' F' R' F D 
9. (7.38) R U F B R' B U F2 D2 R F2 L F2 L' U2 R' D2 R2 B' U' 
10. 6.91 R2 B2 R U B2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 D' B2 D' F' R2 B R U L' B 
11. 5.23 U2 R2 B D' L2 U' F R' B R' B2 R' U2 B2 L D2 R' U2 B2 R2 B2 
12. (3.41) U L2 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F' D2 L' D2 U L R' D' F2 R

it's just the start, hopefully I can get faster!


----------



## duckyisepic (Sep 6, 2021)

Hey guys, it's been two weeks since i'm learning cll. I have some pretty bad news... I haven't learnt any new cll algs because I have been really busy coming back from the trip and preparing for school. And today I raced with a few people on discord and my 2x2 popped and got locked  so my 2x2 is dissembled and I will have to put it back together. Hopefully I can get back on track and complete my goal!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 6, 2021)

School just started today for me, in online school rn


----------



## duckyisepic (Sep 6, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> School just started today for me, in online school rn


School starting tomorrow actually, in person!


----------

